# MTB Sunday 8-1 Meriden Mtn



## powhunter (Jul 30, 2009)

Me and JP are hitting MM around 12. Gonna cook up some burgers at the end of the ride, and suck down a few brewhas....Space is limited...sign up now!!

Steveo


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2009)

You just keep trying, don't you? 

I'm not in riding shape yet thanks to reinjuring my knee this spring, but I will get out there with you guys before the season is up! Knee is starting to tolerate stationary bike hills much better. Soon!


----------



## Trev (Jul 30, 2009)

If Lynn Woods falls through, I am in.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 1, 2009)

JP bailed ....


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

I can probably do a afternoon ride,3 or 4 maybe.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 1, 2009)

Yea that might work....Trying to get 2knees aboard as well....

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Aug 2, 2009)

If this shit blows over im still down....doesnt look pretty...too bad its not a pow noreaster in dec!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm around all day, let me know what you decide.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 2, 2009)

This ride was 86d due to ncp.......hope to get out tomorrow!!  28 more days till MT. Hood  yea!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2009)

Bummer you guys got skunked by the rain.  Next time roll your lazy asses out of bed before the rain comes in.


----------



## Trev (Aug 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Bummer you guys got skunked by the rain.  Next time roll your lazy asses out of bed before the rain comes in.



lol - am guilty of this as well.. my days off I tend to avoid the 5am up and out of bed deals... usually because I went to sleep at 1 or 2 am...  /shrug

Anyhoooooo.....


----------



## 2knees (Aug 3, 2009)

I saw the weather forecast on saturday so i decided to have a bender at my house on saturday night instead of living clean and riding yesterday.


----------

